# Coastal Defense's in WW2



## tomahawk6

I ran across this excellant web site that depicts US coast defense positions in Alaska and Puget Sound. Did Canada do something similar in WW2 along the pacific coast ?

http://www.sdphotos.org/


----------



## AJFitzpatrick

AHQ reports
AHQ Historical report 1 has a bare-bones account of the Pacific coast defense.


----------



## AmmoTech90

There has been some discussion of old sites here before-

Here's one reference

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13055/post-56484.html#msg56484

and another

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/56822/post-524709.html#msg524709


----------



## Blackadder1916

Though not the Pacific coast, this topic brings back childhood memories of "playing war" among abandoned WW2 coastal gun positions.

Fort Amherst
In 1941 two casemated 4.7-inch guns were installed here from Signal Hill, replacing two 75mm guns which were sent to Fort Chain Rock, and they are still here. This battery helped to protect the minefield outside of the Narrows. An American SCR-296A radar installation was nearby. 

Cape Spear 
This WWII bunker/gun battery was built in 1941. The batteries included two US 10-inch M1888 guns on M1894M1 disappearing carrages, transferred from Fort Mott, New Jersey*. After the the war in 1946 most buildings were torn down and the gun carriages were removed.

There are also other sites in Newfoundland, many (for T6 and the other Yanks) with a US connection. http://www.geocities.com/naforts/nf.html#stjohns  (links to other sites with more photos)


----------



## Ljealexander

Fort Rodd Hill National Historic Site is located west of CFB Esquimalt. Their website gives a very good history of the west coast defence system. 

http://www.fortroddhill.com/

We toured the site last summer. Very interesting. My son loved it.


----------



## tomahawk6

Super links.


----------



## TN2IC

I got a few bunker sites near my house. And the islands across from it. McNab's Island is some nice. I think a camping trip there soon is coming up.


----------



## pbi

I served at Work Point Barracks (in Esquimalt, BC just outside Victoria) 1983-1986. The Barracks itself was originally built by the British in the late 19th century to house the Royal Artillery garrison for the coast batteries in the area. Beside Fort Rodd Hill, I  also saw:

-the Macauley Point battery site, near the Work Point base gym;

-the Mary Hill battery site, towards Sooke;

-various individual searchlight and QF/HMG turrets along the Victoria-Esquimalt shoreline near the Barracks; and

-mobile gun firing positions (deployment locations for towed AA and coastal guns) located at a coastal training area whose name I have forgotten.

There were probably many more related structures that I never saw or that had been put to other uses. IIRC, the Cdn defences were coordinated with the US defences around Port Angeles WA, on the opposite shore of the Strait of Juan de Fuca. I believe that the original British intent was not to defend against the US, but against Imperial Russia which was becoming active in the Pacific at that time. The defences were later improved for WWI then WWII, then I think they were considered obsolete.

Cheers


----------



## medaid

Along the beaches around the University of British Columbia, there are old gun emplacements. They are quite prominent and have many plaques explaining their functions from date to date.


----------



## 3rd Herd

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I ran across this excellant web site that depicts US coast defense positions in Alaska and Puget Sound. Did Canada do something similar in WW2 along the pacific coast ?



Tom,
the best reference on the West Coast is Silent Seige  by Bert Webber, also an article called "Retaliation: Japanese Attacks and Allied Countermeasures on the Pacfic Coast in World War Two" again by Weber.

 For those of you who have been out to the Work Point area Sarty's Tin Pots and Prirate Ships covers all the west coast defence's upto the Second world war. Most of the early defences for the Royal Artillery were constructed to prevent a Russian attack on the coast in 1878 during the Russo-Turkish war. Militia General Order (Number Seventeen), dated 19 July 1878, the Battery of Garrison Artilley was authorized for the Victoria Esquimalt area. These volunteers were replaced by "C" Battery of the Royal Canadian Artillery in November. The orginal guns at "Fort Macaulay" were on loan from the Royal Navy, other postions included Finayson Point, Victoria Point and Brother's Island. The guns themselves were RML rifled muzzled loaders and the first was fired on the 26th of July 1878 by the Victoria Battery of the Garrison Artillery. The 5th [BC] Field Battery is the current desendant of the orginal Victoria Battery. These guns may have orginally been positioned in Halifax at McNabs Island and then shipped to the west coast when the east coast was "modernized".

The muzzle loaders were later up dated to "6 inch disappearing" and then to 7.5 inch. During the world war two era "the Senior U S Army Member reported that the United States was prepared to loan to Canada either four 8-inch railway guns or eight 155mm guns" Further, "The purpose of coast defences on VANCOUVER ISLAND was considered primarily to protect the ports of ESQUIMALT and VICTORIA from bombardment. The completion of the ultimate defences at ALBERT HEAD and MARY HILL would full-fill this role. Until then the temporary installation of a two gun 8-inch battery at CHRISTOPHER POINT as an emergency measure only was necessary."(REPORT NO. 1)

There is also for those in Ottawa the following file "RG 24, Series C-1, Reel C-4978, File:8328-170, Parts: 1, Inspection reports by Inspector General-Pacific Coast Defences-Victoria and Esquimalt Fortress". Intrestingly is the usage of the word "Fortress". You can also look at the papers on the "Joint Canadian-United States Basic Defence Plan No. 2". There are also a couple of other files I have requested such as "Defence Measures and Regulations-Enemy Shelling of Estevan Point-Radio Station and Light  1941" which are currently still classified and I am waitting for the restrictions for access to be lifted by the ATIP divison of the archives. Other interesting reading can be found in the "Interrogation Reports of Japanese Officials". More recently I have come across reports of a second shelling of a lighthouse in addition to the Estevan attack. This second shelling is interesting as it was reported by natives in the Nootka area but discounted by government and miltary officials as they were natives and could have not possibly known what a submarine was. Anyone interested in going looking for some old shell fragments? 

Other sources:
AHQ Report No. 3 "Derlict Defence"

Boyd, Carl. "American Naval Intelligence of Japanese Submarine Operations Early in the Pacfic War"

Brown, Atholl Sutherland. BUSTER: A CANADIAN PATRIOT AND IMPERIALIST THE LIFE AND TIMES OF BRIGADIER JAMES SUTHERLAND BROWN  (reviewed in Canadian Army Journal Vol. 8.1 Winter 2005)

CFHQ 002 "Canadian American Defence Relations"

Eayers, James. In Defence of Canada-- From The Great War to the Great Depression 

REPORT NO. 1 "FIXED COAST ARTILLERY DEFENCES ON THE PACIFIC COAST": http://www.mdn.ca/dhh/downloads/ahq/ahq001.PDF

Preston, Richard A. The Defence of the. Undefended Border: Planning for War in North America, 1867-1939

Weicht, Chris "Radio Detachments on the West Coast of Canada" http://www.pinetreeline.org/rds/detail/rds99-33.html

Weicht, Chris Jericho Beach and the West Coast Flying Boat Stations

Any newspaper atricles by either Douglas Leechman or Archie H Wills are worth the read also.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

MedTech said:
			
		

> Along the beaches around the University of British Columbia, there are old gun emplacements. They are quite prominent and have many plaques explaining their functions from date to date.



Those are actually searchlight towers, the search lights used bearings to range targets. The main gun batteries were up on the hill, now the Museum of Man (one gun position still visible to the SW in the bushes) Next one was at 3rd beach, you can still see the position although buried. Another battery of 12pdrs was under Lions Gate bridge now torn down.

There was a field gun mounted at Steveston, a 3.7” AA battery at Ambleside and another AA battery near the refineries. 

Yorke Island near Pt Mcneil Northern Vancouver Island was also fortified with a gun battery. 

There was two gun batteries at Prince Rupert, one just North of Ridely island same design as the one at UBC (3 guns 6 or 8”) 






and a QF twin 6pdr on Fredrick Island (same Island as airport) Plus at Seal cove/Sourdough cove the ammo bunkers for the Seaplanes can still be seen. 

The Work Point fort has some brick buildings with the date 1896 if I recall correctly and also had 3 gun positions.

There was plans kicked around for a major fort at Stanley Park in the late 1800’s


----------



## je suis prest

Stanley Park was part of the Vancouver Fortress defences.  There was a battery of two six-inch guns there originally, dating from 1938.  In 1942 they were swapped with the 4.7 inch guns from Yorke Island.  

The remains of the battery now lie next to Ferguson Point Tea House, unknown to the vast majority of Vancouver's inhabitants.

The museum of the 15th Field Regiment in Vancouver contains a detailed diorama of the Point Grey Batteries.

More information on BC's coastal artillery defences can be found at:http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:bzBAIRcs_9AJ:www.mdn.ca/dhh/downloads/ahq/ahq001.PDF+Stanley+Park+coastal+defence&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=8&gl=ca


----------



## AJFitzpatrick

Just to note that the sites in Vancouver (at least) have been placemarked in Google Earth (Google Earth Community Forums/Military)


----------



## Colin Parkinson

There is a good book called "Vancouver Defended" written by a Capt Moogk of 15th Fd (now retired)


 Moogk, Peter N. Vancouver defended: a history of the men and guns of the Lower Mainland defences, 1859-1949.
“ …a warm hearted and carefully researched chronicle of the men and weapons used in the defence of Vancouver and the Lower Mainland of British Columbia”. VIP

http://www.vancouverhistory.ca/vancouver_books.htm


----------



## 3rd Herd

Colin P said:
			
		

> There is a good book called "Vancouver Defended" written by a Capt Moogk of 15th Fd (now retired)
> 
> 
> Moogk, Peter N. Vancouver defended: a history of the men and guns of the Lower Mainland defences, 1859-1949.
> “ …a warm hearted and carefully researched chronicle of the men and weapons used in the defence of Vancouver and the Lower Mainland of British Columbia”. VIP
> 
> http://www.vancouverhistory.ca/vancouver_books.htm



Colin, 
between what the two of us have posted on this site we should be able to write our own book.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

This site mentions the armoured train based in Prince Rupert

http://www.bookboat.com/waterfront-history/worldwar2.htm


----------



## 3rd Herd

Colin P said:
			
		

> This site mentions the armoured train based in Prince Rupert
> 
> http://www.bookboat.com/waterfront-history/worldwar2.htm



CANADA’S BEST KEPT SECRET OF WWII 
The Armoured Train  
by Ted Hackett 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The Japanese attack on Pearl Harbour and the enemy’s successes in the following weeks and months caused great concern on the West Coat of Canada. Prince Rupert was now a strategic port, and embarkation point for US Army Personnel and supplies destined for Alaska. The United States had already built an installation and had several personnel stationed at the port. The Canadian National Railway line that ran along the Skeena river now became very important. At that time no highway ran to Prince Rupert

The defence of Prince Rupert was supported by seven coastal batteries and, in 1942, by two railway guns supplied by the United States Army.The RCAF 7 BR Squadron patrolled the area using Blackburn Shark aircraft on floats. John Moyles was stationed there and hopefully he will write an account of his adventures at that time. 

In early 1942 it was decided to build an armoured train to patrol the railway line between Prince Rupert and Terrace, B.C., a distance of 95 miles. The train was assembled at the CNR Transconna Workshops in Winnipeg, Manitoba and consisted of seven pieces of modified, armour plated, rolling stock pulled by a steam locomotive. The locomotive was a CN class H-10, number 1426 and 4-6-0 commonly called a “10 wheeler”. That last bit of information is for any railroad buffs amongst our readers. There were plans to replace the steam locomotive with a diesel electric and CN No.9000 was chosen, but by the time it was obtained through the US Navy the need for the train was downgraded.

The train was manned by a company from the Winnipeg Grenadiers and equipped with Bren Guns, 75mm and Bofor guns. The assigned task was to patrol the Skeena river and engage any ships that attempted to sail up the river and, perhaps land troops. 

The Japanese departure from Kiska in the Aleutian Islands and the reoccupation of the Island by the US Army certainly lessened the threat to Prince Rupert and the train was eventually taken out of service. The train was parked on the siding at Terrace and eventually returned to the CNR for dismantling., a little over two years since its creation. 

Ted refers to an excellent book on the topic; THE ARMOURED TRAIN IN CANADIAN SEVICE by Roger V. Lucy. Your Editor was able to obtain this book, courtesy of Robert Henderson. Following are some interesting excerpts from Roger Lucy’s book. 

With the attack on Pearl Harbour December 7, 1941 and the fall of Singapore 15 February 1942, public opinion on the West Coast, in the words of C.P. Stacey were ….in a state approaching panic….. 
[Editor –  at that time plans for the mass evacuation of Vancouver Island where being formulated.]  Security was so tight that people in Prince Rupert did not know of the armoured train until after the war. 

The CNR train crew consisted of, engineer, fireman, conductor, and two brakemen. Department of National Defence reimbursed the CNR $100.00 per day for each crew member and $80.00 per day for rental of equipment. 

The train at all times was to be in charge of the CNR crew, who in turn were under the orders of the O.C. Troops and move the train in accordance to his instructions subject to the standard of operating rules. 

The five officers and 145 Other Ranks were made up mainly of  Home Defence conscripts and moral was not high. Major General W.A. Giesbach , Inspector General for Western Canada states that he found them unenthusiastic, even sullen. On the first run to Prince Rupert two went AWOL

To add to the problems the rail bed was in need of up grading. Ties were rotting and some spikes were so loose they could be removed by hand. The resulting vibration necessitated lowering the speed to 10 to 15 mph. The vibrations played havoc with the search lights and gun mountings which were attached solidly to the floors of the rail cars. The cars had to be sent to Vancouver for adjustments. 

For security reasons the train did not adhere to scheduled runs. As a result it ran over a man asleep on the tracks severing both is legs. It was determined  that he was a local sleeping off a binge. Two CNR rail line workers were killed when the train hit them when they were using jackhammers. Due to the non scheduled runs they were not expecting the train and they did not hear it approaching over the sound of  jackhammers .Due to the status of the roadbed, the train was located at Tyee, close to the mouth of the Skeena.  

On November 7, 1942 the train complement consisted of a Major, Company Sgt. Major, Quarter Master Sergeant, 3 Corporals,, clerk, artificer, and cook. The remainder of the crew were detailed from 14th Brigade, an Infantry company (5 officers and 119 Ors) gun crew (2 officers and 24Ors, searchlight crew (8 Ors), signals (3Ors), Medical staff,  and 3 Royal Canadian Engineers. 

The first Commanding Officer of the Armoured train was Captain N..K. Gateson of the Winnipeg Grenadiers who served from 27 June, 1942 to 28 February 1943. He was replaced by Major J.C. Herbert of the Oxford Rifles who served until the train was moth-balled in October 1943. 

On July 31, 1944, Royal Assent was given to the Order in council disbanding the Unit. 

Source: http://www.airmuseum.ca/mag/0609.html


----------



## navydiver

Hello all - been a while since I frequented this forum. I have now retired from the CF as a Clearance Diving Officer (Sep 08) and am now, coincidentally, working as part of the DND Unexploded Explosive Ordnance (UXO) and Legacy Sites Program - my specialty being underwater sites on the west coast. Naturally former coastal defence batteries falls under my area of responsibility because of the munitions that now lie on the ocean bottom and did not function as designed - hence UXO. I was really interestested in the discussion by 3rd Herd about the coastal emplacements on the west coast. In particular some of the reports he quotes - will try to get the recommended books. Would love to get some of these reorts and/or chat offline with 3rd Herd if willing.
navydiver@bigfoot.com sends...


----------



## Shec

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Tom,
> the best reference on the West Coast is Silent Seige  by Bert Webber, also an article called "Retaliation: Japanese Attacks and Allied Countermeasures on the Pacfic Coast in World War Two" again by Weber.
> 
> For those of you who have been out to the Work Point area Sarty's Tin Pots and Prirate Ships covers all the west coast defence's upto the Second world war. Most of the early defences for the Royal Artillery were constructed to prevent a Russian attack on the coast in 1878 during the Russo-Turkish war. Militia General Order (Number Seventeen), dated 19 July 1878, the Battery of Garrison Artilley was authorized for the Victoria Esquimalt area. These volunteers were replaced by "C" Battery of the Royal Canadian Artillery in November. The orginal guns at "Fort Macaulay" were on loan from the Royal Navy, other postions included Finayson Point, Victoria Point and Brother's Island. The guns themselves were RML rifled muzzled loaders and the first was fired on the 26th of July 1878 by the Victoria Battery of the Garrison Artillery. The 5th [BC] Field Battery is the current desendant of the orginal Victoria Battery. These guns may have orginally been positioned in Halifax at McNabs Island and then shipped to the west coast when the east coast was "modernized".
> 
> The muzzle loaders were later up dated to "6 inch disappearing" and then to 7.5 inch. During the world war two era "the Senior U S Army Member reported that the United States was prepared to loan to Canada either four 8-inch railway guns or eight 155mm guns" Further, "The purpose of coast defences on VANCOUVER ISLAND was considered primarily to protect the ports of ESQUIMALT and VICTORIA from bombardment. The completion of the ultimate defences at ALBERT HEAD and MARY HILL would full-fill this role. Until then the temporary installation of a two gun 8-inch battery at CHRISTOPHER POINT as an emergency measure only was necessary."(REPORT NO. 1)
> 
> There is also for those in Ottawa the following file "RG 24, Series C-1, Reel C-4978, File:8328-170, Parts: 1, Inspection reports by Inspector General-Pacific Coast Defences-Victoria and Esquimalt Fortress". Intrestingly is the usage of the word "Fortress". You can also look at the papers on the "Joint Canadian-United States Basic Defence Plan No. 2". There are also a couple of other files I have requested such as "Defence Measures and Regulations-Enemy Shelling of Estevan Point-Radio Station and Light  1941" which are currently still classified and I am waitting for the restrictions for access to be lifted by the ATIP divison of the archives. Other interesting reading can be found in the "Interrogation Reports of Japanese Officials". More recently I have come across reports of a second shelling of a lighthouse in addition to the Estevan attack. This second shelling is interesting as it was reported by natives in the Nootka area but discounted by government and miltary officials as they were natives and could have not possibly known what a submarine was. Anyone interested in going looking for some old shell fragments?
> 
> Other sources:
> AHQ Report No. 3 "Derlict Defence"
> 
> Boyd, Carl. "American Naval Intelligence of Japanese Submarine Operations Early in the Pacfic War"
> 
> Brown, Atholl Sutherland. BUSTER: A CANADIAN PATRIOT AND IMPERIALIST THE LIFE AND TIMES OF BRIGADIER JAMES SUTHERLAND BROWN  (reviewed in Canadian Army Journal Vol. 8.1 Winter 2005)
> 
> CFHQ 002 "Canadian American Defence Relations"
> 
> Eayers, James. In Defence of Canada-- From The Great War to the Great Depression
> 
> REPORT NO. 1 "FIXED COAST ARTILLERY DEFENCES ON THE PACIFIC COAST": http://www.mdn.ca/dhh/downloads/ahq/ahq001.PDF
> 
> Preston, Richard A. The Defence of the. Undefended Border: Planning for War in North America, 1867-1939
> 
> Weicht, Chris "Radio Detachments on the West Coast of Canada" http://www.pinetreeline.org/rds/detail/rds99-33.html
> 
> Weicht, Chris Jericho Beach and the West Coast Flying Boat Stations
> 
> Any newspaper atricles by either Douglas Leechman or Archie H Wills are worth the read also.



Allow me to add to this list, for which I thank 3rd Herd, Brendan Coyle's War on Our Doorstep which describes the actions that occured along the Pacific Coast, from Japanese subs and their torpedo victims, to the shelling of Estevan Point Lighthouse, to the abovementioned armoured train and the Zombies, to the RCAF  and Canadian Army in Aleutian campaign, to the Japanese Balloon bombs : 
 http://www.heritagehouse.ca/press_releases/war_doorstepUSa.htm

I also once toured the former USN airship base in Tillamook Ore., now a museum,  Albeit a US rather than a Canadian installation it opened my eyes to the use of Blimps for ASW.

http://www.nastillamook.org/


----------



## Colin Parkinson

I just took these pictures during my visit to Singapore they are at Ft Siloso, the layout is very typical of British forts, 3 protected guns with a Director tower and dug in support works. The roof over the gun postion is for preservation and not standard.











ammo hoist


----------



## daftandbarmy

Slight hijack..

My dad enlisted in the artillery in Victoria in 1941 and was first assigned to the coast batteries around town before being posted to the 3rd Div Arty. He was at Albert Head on the 9.2in guns and during one inspection, when the battery was supposed to be 'ready for action', the inspecting officer approached him and told him to hand over the lanyard to the gun, which he did. The officer, without warning, pulled the lanyard. Nothing happened. The battery commander was immediately sacked and the lesson 'we are at war and must be ready' was learned the hard way.

At subsequent inspections the inspecting officer did the same, without warning, and happily launched a 9.2 inch shell into the salt chuck.


----------



## 3rd Herd

Daft,
hijack okay. I met a few of more than likely of your dads co- gunners. One passed on with cancer recently but several are still in the Sooke area. Picked quite a bit of primary on the inter war period from them. Try using the BC archivies search engine, with the image/digital engaged or checked and various word search combinations. There is a lot of old information either finally catalogued and available or some very good new information that was recently acquired. For those of you history retrobates the photos include the 60th Foot, San Juan Island and the pig war......................


----------



## DochertyInBC

My father, Private Thomas R Docherty was an AA gunner stationed at Prince Rupert with the 33rd A.A. Battery of the R.C. Artillery.  Does anybody here recall him?  Was anybody here a member (or had friends/family) with the 33rd? Lastly, does anyone have any trivia or information relative to the post? I would love to hear... iper:


----------



## Colin Parkinson

the book "Prince Rupert, the war years" by Susan Rose Harper has close up pictures of some of the 40mm bofors up there, who knows maybe one of the gunners might be your dad, check your library, the Vancouver system has it. Also check out "Barrett Point" in wikipedia, I set up a webpage there on Prince Rupert.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

An interesting read, includes comments regarding the US defenses in the Strait of Juan De Fuca. Also talks about the Treatt report by a RA Officer who designed the intial plan for defending the West Coast. Also the fact that they added a 4th gun to Barrett Point is interesting.


http://www.cmp-cpm.f...rqga/ahq001.pdf 

Also created wiki pages for Yorke Island and Mcauly Point (Which I spelt wrong, trying to fix it):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yorke_Island_coastal_fort

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macaulay_Point_Battery

Please add any useful information


----------



## Old Sweat

I just did a quick look. In the Yorke Island entry, Major Treatt is called (or it is hinted that he is ) a Canadian, although he was a British officer loaned to Canada to do a survey of coastal defence. See Vol II of The Gunners of Canada, pp 41, 447.


----------



## Servicepub

Does anyone have a good colour photo of a BC coastal defence emplacement - with gun?


----------



## medicineman

http://www.fortroddhill.com/fort_rodd_hill_visitor_photos.html

You could try looking up other sites about Fort Rodd or McCaulay Point and other coastal defence sites.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## 54 Merc

When I was younger growing up in Eastern Passage NS we would go into the Gun Batteries at Hartlen Point Golf Course. There is one main tunnel which we managed to get into. It would take you under 2 of the gun batteries, the 3 rd was flooded. We could  get into one of the magazines which was still full of the old ammo racks. We also used to check out the Forts On McNabs Island. If anyone has some real info on these sites could you post it. If you are in the area check them out. Bring a couple of Flashlights. it gets tricky with  a dead one.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

I may be going up with a bunch of guys to spend a couple of days on Yorke Island helping them fix it up.


----------



## Rifleman62

http://www.britishpathe.com/video/canadas-big-guns-ready-for-action-on-both-coasts/query/canadians

See clip at link. British Pathe film clip description:


Unused / unissued material - dates unclear or unknown.

Title reads: "British Empire News. Canada's Big Guns Ready For Action on Both Coasts".

Canada.

Canadian soldiers move around in underground defence tunnels. Row of ammunition. Soldiers move large artillery shells. Shells lifted by lift / elevator.

Shots of coastal artillery gun pointing out to sea on West Coast. Guns are loaded and prepared.

Troops run out of underground tunnel to man guns on East Coast. CU as gun is loaded. MS the gun is fired. Two officers look on through binoculars. More firing of coastal battery.


----------



## cupper

My maternal grandfather was involved in the construction of the WWII emplacements at York Redoubt as well as many of the buildings in Aldershot.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Just got back from visiting the remote coastal defence fort on Yorke Island  Thanks to the efforts of a avid local historian, A rather colourful ex-memeber of the RCA, Western Command (historical group), the Artillery association and the 15th Fd Regt RCA, the fort has now being protected made into a Conservancy which gives it certain protection. The volunteers have been busy over the last couple of years cleaning up the fort, removing dead trees, opening the drains, etc 
Also the relatives of the only solider to die up there came up as well and during the ceremony we had a moment of silence to commemorate his sacrifice. Also the Commanding Officer of my regiment gave a gift and the honourary title of "Battery Commander" to the local who has been spearheading efforts to protect the fort for the last 10 years. Which clearly meant a lot to him as he got teary eyed!


The fort is in pretty good condition and features a fairly unique "Plastic Armour" made up of asphalt and cement. What's astounding is that all the stuff is pretty much built by hand and wheelbarrow.









Here is the blurb from wiki 



 In 1938 Major Treatt of the Canada War Department, inspected the west coast of Canada and determined suitable locations for coastal defences. Yorke Island was determined to be a suitable site. The site was equipped with two 4.7” Quick firing guns, later replaced by two 6” Mk7 guns on Mk 2 mounting (transferred from the Stanley Park Battery). Also fitted was a 6 pdr Hotchkiss “examination gun”. Anti-aircraft defence was provided by two 40mm Bofors guns at two different sites. In all three 100 million carbon arc searchlights were positioned to maintain a night fighting ability. In addition examination vessels, nicknamed the "Gumboot Navy" due to the use of fishing vessels and their crew, were on station to assist the fort in examining all passing traffic.



Here is my album on it http://s690.photobucket.com/user/colinpark_photo/library/Yorke%20Island











a picture of the early 4.7" mount at the same location


----------



## cupper

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blackadder1916

I was looking for something else in the City of Vancouver's Archives and came across a series of photographs from their collection that seem to be about coast artillery.  There is no description other than they are from 1943 and were taken by a photographer from a local Vancouver photo studio.  I suspect that they may be of the battery at Point Grey.

http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/army-training-big-guns-5
http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/army-training
http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/army-training-2
http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/army-training-big-guns
http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/army-training-big-guns-2
http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/army-training-big-guns-3
http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/army-training-big-guns-4
http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/army-training-big-guns-6
http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/army-training-big-guns-7
http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/army-training-big-guns-8


----------



## George Wallace

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> I was looking for something else in the City of Vancouver's Archives and came across a series of photographs from their collection that seem to be about coast artillery.  There is no description other than they are from 1943 and were taken by a photographer from a local Vancouver photo studio.  I suspect that they may be of the battery at Point Grey.
> 
> http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/army-training-big-guns-5
> http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/army-training
> http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/army-training-2
> http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/army-training-big-guns
> http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/army-training-big-guns-2
> http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/army-training-big-guns-3
> http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/army-training-big-guns-4
> http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/army-training-big-guns-6
> http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/army-training-big-guns-7
> http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/army-training-big-guns-8



I have to laugh at the archivist who definitely had no military grounding in any way, shape or form who recorded these fonds:  "Army training - big guns "


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Actually I think it might be Alberthead or one of the other Victoria forts


----------



## medicineman

Colin P said:
			
		

> Actually I think it might be Alberthead or one of the other Victoria forts



Was thinking that too - some of the scenery looked pretty familiar, and not from Vancouver.

MM


----------



## Blackadder1916

Colin P said:
			
		

> Actually I think it might be Alberthead or one of the other Victoria forts



You're probably right.  My original guess that it may be Point Grey was made on the assumption that the photos were accredited to a civilian, Vancouver based photographer and thus were likely of something local to his area.  On a closer examination of the photos, the gun is clearly marked as a 9.2 inch (see attached photo).  The guns at Point Grey were 6 inch.  A quick study of some of the history of West Coast defences indicates that the only 9.2 inch guns were at Albert Head.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

the guns were shuffled around, so it gets confusing.


----------

